
Automated Reconstruction of Drosophila Brain Using Flood Filling Neural Networks - legatus
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/605634v1
======
legatus
I expected this would take a few more years, I have no words to describe how
excited I am about this news. Drosophila's 135.000 neurons... compare it to
the manual segmentation of C. elegans' nervous system taking about 15 years
(in the eighties).

Here is an interesting view of the (segmented) brain:
[https://imgur.com/a/VGxvDJV](https://imgur.com/a/VGxvDJV)

"The primary result presented here is an automated segmentation of neuronal
processes densely covering the entire FAFB dataset, which contains 40
teravoxels of tissue within a 995x537x283 µm EM volume resulting from a
correlation- and feature-based deformable alignment of ~21 million raw ssTEM
camera images."

